# V2 vs eLevel



## Reptar King of the Ozone (Jan 31, 2012)

im going to have fifteen52 install one of these on my mk4, any help deciding from experienced bagriders would be greatly appreciated..... alright go!


----------



## GroundScrapurr (Sep 12, 2011)

The V2 system is pressure based and the elevel is height based. I have played with the V2 system a couple times before and prefer the elevel in my car because I found it more accurate when it made adjustments.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

If you have the money for elevel and do do it, you will forever regret it. It is hands down the best management system out.


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

v2 is a lot easier to install since there's not height sensors to install. You do lose precision though since it's pressure based. 

e-level has more toys you can add on later, like i-level or the rf keyfob remote.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

I have V2 on my car and it was a cake to install. Also it doesn't take much to load the car up and get 1 or 2 of the 8 presets set up so all you have to do is push it when you're ready to go. 

Another nice feature is that V2 has auto up when you turn the ignition on, that makes it easy if the girl drives the car. I don't have to worry about her dragging the bottom off of it. 

I have heard great things about eLevel as well but honestly I did not want to mess with the sensors. I am sure it was faster weighting the car down and doing some quick measurements than installing the arms. In your case you are having someone else that has done them before so I'd say go eLevel.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

I have elevel on my car and will be installing V2 on the wife's car later this summer. For me, nothing beats elevel in how it functions and how reliable it is. The only thing keeping it from being the absolute ideal setup is that it does not ship with any gauges. Obviously you don't *need* one with elevel, but if you're paranoid like me you like seeing the system's pressures. 

I chose V2 for my wife's car because it is a little more affordable and she will be able to keep tabs on pressures. Her commute can be hairy at times (she commutes around the DC beltway) and I felt V2 would be the best way to go. 

There is a bit more involved with installing elevel vs. V2, but once you've got either installed, they are both dead-nuts easy to setup and use.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Another nice feature is that V2 has auto up when you turn the ignition on, that makes it easy if the girl drives the car. I don't have to worry about her dragging the bottom off of it.
> 
> I have heard great things about eLevel as well but honestly I did not want to mess with the sensors. I am sure it was faster weighting the car down and doing some quick measurements than installing the arms. In your case you are having someone else that has done them before so I'd say go eLevel.


 You do realize that the e-level has the auto rise to ride height upon starting of the car too right? 
E-level is better than V2 in every way IMO :thumbup:


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

MechEngg said:


> You do realize that the e-level has the auto rise to ride height upon starting of the car too right?
> E-level is better than V2 in every way IMO :thumbup:


 
I have not seen any information showing that, I have also never used eLevel first hand either though. Damn.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> I have not seen any information showing that, I have also never used eLevel first hand either though. Damn.


Yea, mine is set that when you start the car, it goes to ride height 2 :thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> I have not seen any information showing that, I have also never used eLevel first hand either though. Damn.


Take a read through this: http://bagriders.com/modlab/tech/owners_manuals/accuair/AA-OPP-ELS4-TPAD_2.6.pdf


----------



## GroundScrapurr (Sep 12, 2011)

Unrelated but you forum name is rad!


----------



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)

For how cheap V2 is, and what it is, it's a great system. Everything is in the relatively small controller. Would be great to have it wireless in the future.


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

I would like to buy elevel, 

rockerswitch+ ilevel/remote is the best combo IMO.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

In reality you're comparing apples and oranges. The V2 is a pressure based setup and the e-Level is a height based setup. While they have a few overlapping features, a height based system will almost always prevail in terms of accuracy. Not to mention that a pressure based setup cannot correct for changes or shifts in load. The V2 is an excellent management option at it's price point, there's really no doubt about that at all. However, at the end of the day, it's going to come down to your budget and what you're looking for in a management solution. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

E-level

Do it.


Sent from my iPotato


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2013)

E-level


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> In reality you're comparing apples and oranges. The V2 is a pressure based setup and the e-Level is a height based setup. While they have a few overlapping features, a height based system will almost always prevail in terms of accuracy.


^^ this ^^

I have both managements (all be v1 but still pressure based) and hands down I prefer the e-level. If you can afford the e-level, you will not be disappointed or wishing you spent the extra $$$ for it later :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2013)

E Level all the way. Its worth the extra money.


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

I currently have E-Level/I-Level. 

The good: functionality, auto leveling and iphone control.

The bad: Reliability. Although my car is a garage monkey when I do take it out I drive it pretty hard and I've already broken a sensor, a control arm and had to get a new ECU. The sensors are made out of plastic which as you can understand can only take so much abuse. 

IMO, If you drive your car hard I would stick with V2, if you drive your car normally I would get E-level.


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

my cousin just got e level... i love the way it handles, and the way it adjusts as driving... but like someone said, my fear would be those sensors.. they just seem delicate.. but, with that said, next time i go air, it will be e level.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

RisR32 said:


> I currently have E-Level/I-Level.
> 
> The good: functionality, auto leveling and iphone control.
> 
> ...


That really shouldn't happen 

If the sensors are snapping under hard driving, then there's too much tension on the sensor assembly (sensor + linkage). The sensors are delicate but with the new design being a heim joint, it allows for more 'play' in nearly every direction. Sorry to hear you had issues, but I'd talk to EE and see if there's anything they can do. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

RisR32 said:


> I currently have E-Level/I-Level.
> 
> The good: functionality, auto leveling and iphone control.
> 
> ...


Wow. Whomever installed your airride system obviously did not do a very good job if your sensors are already breaking. No matter where in the full range of motion of the suspension, it should always have free movement and zero tension build up. If you have any tension build up from sudden movements, again you have chosen an incorrect mounting location for your sensors....
This is 100% installation error and 0% e-level error. Just saying. So don't try and blame who/what is not to blame...


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> That really shouldn't happen
> 
> If the sensors are snapping under hard driving, then there's too much tension on the sensor assembly (sensor + linkage). The sensors are delicate but with the new design being a heim joint, it allows for more 'play' in nearly every direction. Sorry to hear you had issues, but I'd talk to EE and see if there's anything they can do. :thumbup::thumbup:


Euro Enginuity took care of me as always and fixed the issues immediately. New ECU, new sensor and custom made arms. There were no install issues, just flimsy plastic. My mounting points are the same now as they were when my e-level broke initially an arm went on one side then the sensor snapped on the other side. Then my ECU was acting up and being glitchy. Haven't had issues since the custom arms were made and my ECU was replaced.


----------



## Euro Enginuity (Aug 7, 2010)

Maybe some questions should of been asked and answered here first. 

The arm broke during the vehicle being trailered. The first set was due to the old instructions being included with new sensors and bad measurements taken. 

All is well now and travel is free and clear of any binding but a hard jolt will break the plastic arms. 

The ECU how ever did crap out of know where and wouldn't read one of the sensors . Sucks but in the end its electrical just like the V2 and **** happens. Marisa's biggest complaint is always down time though. Where both companies have great customer service AccuAir is on about a two week back log and kits are built to order so getting a replacement takes a little longer to get across the country. 

Simple down and dirty V2 is pressure based, less components, easier to install. E-level is height based, level sensors on every corner, much more involved install. If you want the tech savy newest of the new electronics E-level is for you but comes at a price. Who's to say that wont change though......


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

So the arm was broken when being trailered. So? Being trailered doesn't mean that the sensor arm should bind in any shape or form. Don't see your point at all on this one, maybe you could elaborate...
Okay, great for admitting installation errors. 
A hard jolt should not break a sensor arm, it just shouldn't. If a jolt breaks a sensor arm then the arm is not installed properly. 
Controllers/ecus should not be a problem if you bought your system from a REPUTABLE company that doesn't just drop ship stuff. (Bagriders/ORT, not EE). I know plenty of times where replacement ecu's have been sent out to keep customers cars running while the company waits for the replacement back. 
So the e-level is the newest technology? Not by a long shot. If you meant best designed/tested before release to the public, yes. If you mean most advanced system, most likely. 
It comes at a slight price, but catch a sale and the cost is not significant for the far superior product.


----------



## Euro Enginuity (Aug 7, 2010)

Your points are invalid. If you wish to discuss this further give me a call. As for a drop ship company tell me which of the other two companies do installations???!
You can keep promoting them in the hopes of a discount but in the end we all buy from the same people, sell at virtually the same price, and are faced with the same issues. We can sit here an nit pick at each others companies for nothing if we want but it is senseless. Sorry I don't stock AccuAir ECUs like Rali but even when he was contacted he didn't have one. Maybe instead of trying to prove a point against our company which you've had no dealings with you should keep the post on topic because you don't know everything about the situations. 

Have a good night.


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

MechEngg said:


> So the arm was broken when being trailered. So? Being trailered doesn't mean that the sensor arm should bind in any shape or form. Don't see your point at all on this one, maybe you could elaborate...
> Okay, great for admitting installation errors.
> A hard jolt should not break a sensor arm, it just shouldn't. If a jolt breaks a sensor arm then the arm is not installed properly.
> Controllers/ecus should not be a problem if you bought your system from a REPUTABLE company that doesn't just drop ship stuff. (Bagriders/ORT, not EE). I know plenty of times where replacement ecu's have been sent out to keep customers cars running while the company waits for the replacement back.
> ...


First off, having an ECU go bad has nothing to do with installation error. The point I was trying to make was that the links are made of plastic and can break. I never said that I hated the system, I never said don't buy it. I actually enjoy it. I gave my opinion. The good.., the bad...

To start this crap simply because your an ORT/BAG RIDER fan boy and an EE hater is ridiculous. I have nothing but great things to say about EE. I am blown away by their install and custom fab work and would never go elsewhere. Think, you wouldn't just give your 67,000 TTRS to someone you didn't trust to bag which also had never been done, at least in the US. 

I am in no way saying or will ever say that ORT or BAGRIDERS are bad (andrew is just an "ok" dude lol ). I just chose to go with EE and have had an exceptional experience.

Back on topic. everyone has an *******, therefor everyone will have their own opinion as well. both systems are great you'll be happy with either.


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

I got AP V2, but still regretting that i didnt bought E-level the first time!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

RisR32 said:


> Euro Enginuity took care of me as always and fixed the issues immediately. New ECU, new sensor and custom made arms. There were no install issues, just flimsy plastic. My mounting points are the same now as they were when my e-level broke initially an arm went on one side then the sensor snapped on the other side. Then my ECU was acting up and being glitchy. Haven't had issues since the custom arms were made and my ECU was replaced.


Would love to see these custom arms they did


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> That really shouldn't happen
> 
> If the sensors are snapping under hard driving, then there's too much tension on the sensor assembly (sensor + linkage). The sensors are delicate but with the new design being a heim joint, it allows for more 'play' in nearly every direction. Sorry to hear you had issues, but I'd talk to EE and see if there's anything they can do. :thumbup::thumbup:


I completely agree. 

The e-Level sensors are very durable when installed correctly. I have e-Level on two of my own cars and I've installed many e-level systems from start to finish here at our facility. There is NO REASON for broken sensors to be a factor in this comparison. *With a proper installation, e-level is just as reliable as any other system.*

As Andrew previously stated, comparing height based presets to pressure based presets is like comparing apples to oranges. :beer:


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

I personnaly love my ELEVEL setup!

I'll eventually add gauges to be prepared for a fault that could happen in the future, preventing the presets to work!, and with that addition the setup will be perfect!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> There is NO REASON for broken sensors to be a factor in this comparison. *With a proper installation, e-level is just as reliable as any other system.*


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Another one of these threads... e-level ftw.

I have to say.. I was intimidated installing the sensor arms as well but really, it was the easiest part. Running the air lines and installing everything else was harder than the two measly self tapping screw I used to secure each sensor. It does take a little time to get the arm lengths & position correct for the sensors but hard, no.

Now if I could just find a decent pair of air struts that will last and not be crap in 2k miles, I'd be happy. :laugh:


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I completely agree.
> 
> The e-Level sensors are very durable when installed correctly. I have e-Level on two of my own cars and I've installed many e-level systems from start to finish here at our facility. There is NO REASON for broken sensors to be a factor in this comparison. *With a proper installation, e-level is just as reliable as any other system.*
> 
> As Andrew previously stated, comparing height based presets to pressure based presets is like comparing apples to oranges. :beer:





[email protected] said:


> :thumbup::beer:


Seriously I feel like I am now stuck in a between a couple of little boys peni$ fighting. If I didn't have EE in my signature, I'm sure my post would have blended in with the masses. It's sad when a customer who has had a great experience gets grief from other companies about the quality of work that their company of choice does. Seriously take your gripes with each other to PM's. My car drives great, my system works great and my aluminum frame is on point. I AM HAPPY! 

P.S. there are other people also talking about how they have broken the plastic sensors. I was just giving the OP the heads up that it could happen and that the ECU could also be glitchy. No harm in that and no need for all of this.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Marissa, this has nothing to do with anyone being sour or upset that you didn't purchase your system from ORT or BR. Will and I were offering up some advice on the e-level linkages snapping and were simply pointing out that you should have EE check them. Not too sure how this got a negative spin on it, but nobody was bashing you, your car or your install. Just trying to help you avoid snapping another linkage in the future. :thumbup::thumbup:

And for the record, we've had bad ECU's before too. However, AccuAir has been excellent in working with us to get things handled quickly.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Euro Enginuity said:


> Your points are invalid. If you wish to discuss this further give me a call. As for a drop ship company tell me which of the other two companies do installations???!
> You can keep promoting them in the hopes of a discount but in the end we all buy from the same people, sell at virtually the same price, and are faced with the same issues. We can sit here an nit pick at each others companies for nothing if we want but it is senseless. Sorry I don't stock AccuAir ECUs like Rali but even when he was contacted he didn't have one. Maybe instead of trying to prove a point against our company which you've had no dealings with you should keep the post on topic because you don't know everything about the situations.
> 
> Have a good night.


How are my points invalid? I am actually talking about the problems, what causes them and what to do to correct them while your only purpose in your response is to talk about companies and what is offered. That was only 1 of my many points that i offered up.

Also in regards to a discount, i paid full price for all of my items when i did my initial order from company X and didn't ask for anything in return. Their great customer service was worth the purchase. Going to upgrade my system, i did some shopping around and found that company Y offered a product for a savings. I discussed with original company X this and a price match was agreed upon because i would rather deal with company X than company Y. 



RisR32 said:


> First off, having an ECU go bad has nothing to do with installation error. The point I was trying to make was that the links are made of plastic and can break. I never said that I hated the system, I never said don't buy it. I actually enjoy it. I gave my opinion. The good.., the bad...
> 
> To start this crap simply because your an ORT/BAG RIDER fan boy and an EE hater is ridiculous. I have nothing but great things to say about EE. I am blown away by their install and custom fab work and would never go elsewhere. Think, you wouldn't just give your 67,000 TTRS to someone you didn't trust to bag which also had never been done, at least in the US.
> 
> ...


Never said that a bad ECU was due to installation error. I agree that an ECU could very well be bad right out of the box.
Im actually surprised that you trusted them with the install, but if they did indeed do a good job then they are on their way to restoring their reputation, or at least one of the services that they provide. :thumbup:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Go elevel! fifteen52 installed my airlift/ elevel setup and they did an awesome job! My car was the first one they installed the newer elevel sensors on so now they are familiar with them. Marcel is a mechanical wizard!

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


>


This means I have to read all those long posts. 


If it matters I've been running my e-Level for 3+ years and over 60,000 km. I had a bad ECU out of the box that was replaced by Accuair instantly before I had the car on the road. Since then, no issues. :thumbup:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Just to speak on the elevel sensor arms. They are by no means flimsy or brittle. The new ones especially are super high quality and should never break when installed correctly. Ive been running mine on my 380whp wrx for 5k+ miles with a lot of hard driving and not one hiccup to speak of. 

So basically what im saying is, dont listen to anyone who says they are prone to breaking, and dont get V2 if you can afford elevel :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GroundScrapurr (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm nearing my 20,000th mile on Accuair and the only problem I had was mostly my fault where I tried to be the coolest cat in town by rolling face down ass up and hit a narrow and deep dip with the rears all the way up which overextended my sensors causing them to read that the rears were all the way up no matter what height they were. Free 5 minute fix at Banchwerks though


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

Didn't read any of the posts but I'd just assume this thread, like all other "e-level vs. V2" threads, is filled with e-level fanboys and absolutely zero information in here for anyone who really cares to know the differences between them.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

FlybyGLI said:


> Didn't read any of the posts but I'd just assume this thread, like all other "e-level vs. V2" threads, is filled with e-level fanboys and absolutely zero information in here for anyone who really cares to know the differences between them.


What do you need to know that hasn't been covered a million times? The only benefit of v2 is you don't have to worry about the sensor install, and the price. Elevel has been around longer, has a much lower failure rate, is more accurate, looks better, higher quality parts. 

Is there any specific differences you're interested in?


----------

